# 96 Remembered



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

3.06pm today, please take a minute to remember the 96 lives lost at Hillsborough 20 years ago today. The match was an FA Cup semi-finals clash between Liverpool and Nottingham Forest. It was abandoned six minutes into the first half. 

Hillsborough is mine & DH's teams home ground so it is close to our hearts... although sadly, not as close as some. My thoughts today are with those in Liverpool, as well as Nottingham & Sheffield.

YNWA.

Hope no-one minds me posting this.

With love,

Sue.


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I am Sheffield United supporter and we have always remembered The Hillsborough Disaster....

My dad was a policeman at the event that day, not one who made decisions but one who was on the pitch, helping, saving lives and he will never ever forget the carnage of that day....

Remembering everyone at 3.06pm from both teams, the police and more importantly the families who lost loved ones. 

XXX


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

I am not a football fan but I remember the day so well and watching the coverge on TV and just feeling devastated.

My heart goes out to all the familes who lost loved ones   and the people who have been affected by this terrible tragedy  

xx


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

remembering all those who lost their lives on such a tragic day
Thanking god that my best friend and my brother in law both came home safe later that day.
Also thanks to local people who opened up their home to allow fans to make contact with their loved one who were worried sick at home.

REST IN PEACE


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I also remember it so well.  I'm not a football fan and have no connections to any of the areas involved but its just such a sad and senseless waste of life.

I will be remembering today..

Axxx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Also remember the 16 that died in the tragic helicopter crash on the 1st of April 09 xxx

I cant belive its been 20 years. my heart goes out to all 

xxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

As a scouser, in a city were red or blue does not matter on this date, and witnessing how this ripped so many families apart,  I remember the 96 and hope Justice WILL be done so you may all finally R.I.P. And to those who still live with the terror thoughts with you always xx


----------

